# Classic steam wand conversion. Frustrated!



## surfer (Oct 15, 2010)

After reading about the above conversion, that of replacing the existing wand for a Rancilio one, whilst getting some bits from Happydonkey I thought I'd treat myself. The wand has duly arrived but I now find it isn't an easy swap. The old Classic I have just bought has a male connector into a long brass hexagon and the Rancilio one has a female connector and without some sort of coupler would need the plate it pokes through to be opened out considerably. Have they sent the wrong one or am I missing something?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There are 2 Rancilio Steam Wand models.

Was the correct one chosen?

This is the one that is recommended http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hdr0001.html


----------



## surfer (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes, thats the one Glenn, as you can see it has a large female connector and my classic has a much smaller male connector. I am at a loss!


----------



## Jonesy (Oct 9, 2010)

someone correct me if im wrong (i am about to do the same mod on monday when mine comes!!) i think you take the rancillo nut off and replace it with the classic one by pulling the pipe off at the flexi connector.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

That's correct, Jonesy, that's what I did.

Getting the Gaggia nut onto the Rancilio wand also required (at least in my case) straightening one or both (don't recall) of the sharp bends in the wand just the tiniest little bit. Wasn't tricky to do, just required pliers and a little effort.

I also had to sand off some of the finish at the top of the wand to get it to fit into the Gaggia's socket. Again, not difficult. Take a small piece of sandpaper, wrap it around that bit of the wand, hold tightly while twisting the wand back and forth a dozen or so times, test the fit, and repeat until it goes in. The work of a very few minutes.

I'll try to keep an eye on this thread on Monday so I can answer any questions if/as they come up.


----------



## beanhound (Oct 20, 2010)

Mine arrived, easy fit, no bending with pliers needed, a little sanding & in it went.

Verdict.........dont bother(listening to me), incredibly noisy (it's true, I am), it does swirl the milk but (I)fail to introduce enough air to deliver nice glossy, firm froth.

Not impressed (with myself..........upon actually learning to froth milk, this is a superb upgrade, I am a donkey...)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Agree that this is noisier at first, until you learn to surf the foam and introduce the right amount of air and then drop below the swirling milk to volumise

Start by dipping the tip just beneath the milk then turning the steam knob on fully.

You should have a slurping/kissing sound (no high squeals) as the hot air is introduced.When you get to between 25-30c then start to plunge the steam wand deeper in the milk

If you get a high pitched sound introduce more air before doing so as the milk is not yet elastic enough

More tolerance is required than using the standard steam wand but the results are 100% better. It will take a bit of getting used to


----------



## beanhound (Oct 20, 2010)

Glenn, you are truly the keeper of the book of knowledge & wisdom!

Three litres of cravendale, a couple of partial thickness burns and a bit of advice & I'm sorted!

I found this link before I read your advice & it's very much in line with what you said






I can now get froth like whipped cream if I want!

Thanks again,

Dave


----------



## Mazza (Aug 11, 2010)

beanhound said:


> Mine arrived, easy fit, no bending with pliers needed, a little sanding & in it went.
> 
> Verdict.........dont bother(listening to me), incredibly noisy (it's true, I am), it does swirl the milk but (I)fail to introduce enough air to deliver nice glossy, firm froth.
> 
> Not impressed (with myself..........upon actually learning to froth milk, this is a superb upgrade, I am a donkey...)


You've convinced me ! Just ordered one.


----------



## Mazza (Aug 11, 2010)

Usual 1st rate service from Happy Donkey, on my doorstep 24 hours after ordering it.

12mm spanner to remove the Gaggia wand. Then had to straighten the Gaggia wand with pliers to remove the Gaggia nut, removed the rubber sleeve on the new one and the nut slipped straight on, no straightening needed, rubber sleeve back on and straight on to My Classic, works great too!


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Glad to hear it's working out for you! This was a very worthwhile conversion for me as well.


----------



## surfer (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, It's done! I briefly tried to straighten the Classic wand then just cut the nut off off. The polishing off of the Rancilio chrome was a pain but it's in, a tight fit but turns easily. I would say to anyone trying this upgrade, disconnect the whole assembly from inside near the steam knob. It makes the whole process of disassembly and adjustment for fit easier. I wonder how many folk have tried to remove the wand from outside with a spanner and twisted the soft copper pipe inside even breaking it!

Thanks to all who helped by contributing to this thread


----------



## gaggia bean (Oct 8, 2010)

did the mod myself and the main thing I find when heating milk and getting air in was to grop milk jug just above the surface and listen for "ripping paper sound to know its going well


----------

